# ive never been so depressed



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

so my girlfriend of 3 years leaves me. that was hard to adjust to but i managed but only like a few days after she starts talking to the same guy who liked her befor we went out and the only guy befor i was involved with her that i would love to kick this sh*t out of, she knew this and i dont get why she is doing this sh*t to me. i feel like sh*t and i thought i had it all but lost everything. f*cking sucks so bad


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Best thing is now to go out and find the Best 2 piece special money can Buy







and paint the town Yellow








Or 
If you got Game , you dont gotta pay









Seriously though its not the end of the world , there are Toooooooo Many Fish in the Sea just willing to jump in the boat ....So go out there and Catch them








Cheer Up


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

95% of women are sluts.....most of them THINK they are part of that elite 5% that are not sluts. All most of them want at this age is the cack, and different ones at that. Times have turned, before it was the man who accounted for most of the cheating and heart break, now, I am a firm beleiver that the times have changed that.


----------



## Killduv (Jun 1, 2004)

That sucks sorry to hear that. True as Mr. Harley said- many fishes in the sea - also in the Amazon too.
Cheer up and hope you feel better. Kicking his ass not worth it. Just making trouble for you.
Hang in there


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

beat his brains out men , when your done with that get your self another girl


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

im to depressed to do anything it sucks and caught me way off guard.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2004)

ozhp said:


> so my girlfriend of 3 years leaves me. that was hard to adjust to but i managed but only like a few days after she starts talking to the same guy who liked her befor we went out and the only guy befor i was involved with her that i would love to kick this sh*t out of, she knew this and i dont get why she is doing this sh*t to me.


 That does suck.







I'm not sure it matters who she goes out with now, it hurts to see your ex-girlfriend going out with anybody.

Don't torture yourself brooding about what she's doing to these guys. It doesn't benefit you and she's probably not worrying about what you're doing.

My advice is to go to a good strip club and get sh*t-faced, falling down, toilet-hugging drunk.


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

ozhp said:


> so my girlfriend of 3 years leaves me.


 Yep it happens, probably your first time but not your last.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

ozhp said:


> im to depressed to do anything it sucks and caught me way off guard.


 Any signs? How old are you? Who wore the pants in the relationship?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

sorry to hear that bro
but there are plenty of fish in the sea


----------



## KrazyCrusader (Oct 26, 2004)

All the advice about going and getting sh*t faced and banging sluts is the most immature crap ever. Harley has the RIght idea. Some things just aren't meant to be man. BEtter to find out now then to invest any more time with her. If her whole heart wasn't in it then it wasn't meant to be. You will find someone down the road who is a better match for you. IT always happens. It's ok to feel depressed about it. Just keep this in mind. A very wise man once told me

"Nothing is ever as bad or as good as it first seems."

If you think about that very closely you will get through anything.


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

im 20 so i cant go to a strip club in my area and yes i know im young it just sucks so bad. I wore the pants but some times you could say i was whipped but trust me it wasnt that many. sigh


----------



## diceman69 (Apr 30, 2004)

It sucks ass, I know how you feel i've been thru it myself a year ago with a girl a was going to marry and one day she tells me (I'm not happy) so she just left me. It will take time but take it one day at a time and you will get over it.


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

all of the stress is making me physically sick and run down, i f*cking lose sleep over this. i honostly thought she was the one. now i feel so stupid AND HURT


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

ozhp said:


> im 20 so i cant go to a strip club in my area and yes i know im young it just sucks so bad. I wore the pants but some times you could say i was whipped but trust me it wasnt that many. sigh


Dood, seriousley, go have a guys night out. Go do something you like to do. Hang out with some true friends. They will make you feel better.

Another thing, go running, or hit the weights. I have a freind who ended a long relationship, he used running to releive the stress, he got in good shape quick.


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

ohh yeah and another thing we were together constantly and befor all my friends left to college i never took the time to stay in touch so now i honostly have no friends. i currently go to college now but only a community college and you dont really get to know the people you see in yuor classes. so i pritty much have no one now. and im not kidding one of my only close friends just went to jail and the others i can talk to here and there online but there all far away. and now i relize this everything seems to be crashing down around but i have no one to talk to besides fellow piranha-fury users, sigh







thank you


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

ozhp said:


> all of the stress is making me physically sick and run down, i f*cking lose sleep over this. i honostly thought she was the one. now i feel so stupid AND HURT


 The One ? Bro , you shouldnt even have a serious relationship until your at least 25......
and Strippers do house calls ...







Hookers do to .....So I heard
















Ya ever Listen to Tom Likes ? Turn him on


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Well I've been fighting constantly with my girl for the last week and all she is doing is being cold and distant to me and flips out on me whenever I ask her about it. My options are to sit on the phone quietly and listen to her do or say absolutely NOTHING until she asks me why I am being quiet, or talk and get no responces, or ask questions and have her give me the shortest replies possible until she flips out and tells me to stop asking questions. My choices are to just completely ignore the fact that she exists and go about my business as usual (But wtf? Nobody can truly do that) Or keep trying to talk to her until she flips out some more (Stupid idea). I want to break up with her, but it just seems like she's been acting different and I am hoping it can go back to normal. So I think I know how you are feeling, and it sucks. I can't sleep, I can't eat, I constantly feel sick (Don't know how to describe it... like my stomach is in knots), I can't concentrate on anything, and I don't feel like talking to people. I'm 'bout ready to crack the bottle and just get shitfaced, but thats probably the stupidest idea out of all of them.


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

thats everything i am expieriancing right now. my stomach is in knots constantly i lose sleep and barley eat. im a god damn mess. and i really dont know what to do


----------



## weezplz (Oct 18, 2004)

damn im sorry to hear that my friend... "girls are such a drag".

BRING THAT PEICE OF sh*t GUY THAT SHES TALKING TO BACK TO YOUR HOUSE AND FEED HIM TO THE P's!!!

...no just kidding but if he gives you sh*t you should kick his ass though..


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

i dont feel like much of a fighter when im this depressed give me a while and thats what may end up happen


----------



## Killduv (Jun 1, 2004)

ozhp said:


> thats everything i am expieriancing right now. my stomach is in knots constantly i lose sleep and barley eat. im a god damn mess. and i really dont know what to do


 Call up some female friends and go out for a movie or something to eat to get your mind unwound. I know it is hard not to think about what happened. Being around other people and not being alone would help. Call up a friend and go out for a bit to unwind.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

ozhp said:


> thats everything i am expieriancing right now. my stomach is in knots constantly i lose sleep and barley eat. im a god damn mess. and i really dont know what to do


 I TOLD YOU WHAT TO DO!

On your feet soldiar!

She is out of your life, and to me, it sounds like it is for the better. YOU DO NOT WANT A GIRL WHO MAKES YOU REVOLVE AROUND HER COMPLETELY!! YOU DO NOT WANT A GIRL WHO SEPERATES YOU FROM YOUR FRIENDS!!

Go buy some new clothes, go work out a little, go do something YOU enjoy, go to a club, go to a concert, go somewhere to meet people, call up an old friend, have a road trip, try taking up boxing, and most importantly, WHEN you do meet another girl, make a vow to NEVER EVER let her come between you and your friends. You DON'T WANT TO LIVE THAT WAY! At the first sign of her trying to do this, BREAK IT OFF!!


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

it all isnt that easy maybe for u but right now i just dont know ive never gone threw somthing more f*cking painful and difficult befor


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

don't try to run away from the pain.. it'll go away if you let it

in the meanwhile try to do something you enjoy, basically what 94NDTA suggested


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> 95% of women are sluts...


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

ozhp said:


> ohh yeah and another thing we were together constantly and befor all my friends left to college i never took the time to stay in touch so now i honostly have no friends. i currently go to college now but only a community college and you dont really get to know the people you see in yuor classes. so i pritty much have no one now. and im not kidding one of my only close friends just went to jail and the others i can talk to here and there online but there all far away. and now i relize this everything seems to be crashing down around but i have no one to talk to besides fellow piranha-fury users, sigh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 rule 1 never put your girl above your frends this is wat happens then ,your alone now that suck,s but you will find another girl it only take some time you come over it


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I feel your pain.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

ozhp said:


> it all isnt that easy maybe for u but right now i just dont know ive never gone threw somthing more f*cking painful and difficult befor


 Thats what everyone says....but it is like your first day of school, it will all turn out for the better in the end (unless you pissed your panties). I know it may be painfull, and hard, but there is no ther choice, and you need to deal with it.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

remyo said:


> ozhp said:
> 
> 
> > ohh yeah and another thing we were together constantly and befor all my friends left to college i never took the time to stay in touch so now i honostly have no friends. i currently go to college now but only a community college and you dont really get to know the people you see in yuor classes. so i pritty much have no one now. and im not kidding one of my only close friends just went to jail and the others i can talk to here and there online but there all far away. and now i relize this everything seems to be crashing down around but i have no one to talk to besides fellow piranha-fury users, sigh
> ...


 bros before hoes


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Gordeez said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> > 95% of women are sluts...


 I speak the truth!


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

this sucks i need to find new friends since i have none. and a new girl. well multiple bec i never want to be fucked over like this again. never felt anything like this befor and i dont want to ever again. which i prob will but i can attempt to avoid it!


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

its just to hard to move on, exp when ur in love one week with someone who claims feels the same but the next your alone and confused


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

don't tell me your entire happiness and well-being depends on a girl..

you shouldn't need anyone else to be happy, man


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

dude ive got nothing. no friends and no girlfriend, its not that i need a girl to get by i thought i had THE girl i allways wanted and f*ck man i thought she felt the same. i cant hop back into happiness with a flick of a switch.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

ozhp said:


> dude ive got nothing. no friends and no girlfriend, its not that i need a girl to get by i thought i had THE girl i allways wanted and f*ck man i thought she felt the same. i cant hop back into happiness with a flick of a switch.


 Thats why you need to get started on your road towards happiness


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

yeah i need to get a start on that but not now. to down on everything


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

i feel like aim being such a p*ssy. if thats the case someone tell me to sh*t the F up


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

ozhp said:


> i cant hop back into happiness with a flick of a switch.


 and you won't, which is OK.. but if you give it time, you'll be fine


----------



## joefromcanada (Apr 16, 2004)

sorry to hear what ur going through, im going through the exact same thing, just hang in there, try to get out as much as u can to get ur mind off her.... time heals all wounds.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

ozhp said:


> i feel like aim being such a p*ssy. if thats the case someone tell me to sh*t the F up


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

id enjoy jumping into a tank of starving piranha's more than anything right now.


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

> i feel like aim being such a p*ssy. if thats the case someone tell me to sh*t the F up
> 
> shutup.gif


meh


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

ozhp said:


> > i feel like aim being such a p*ssy. if thats the case someone tell me to sh*t the F up
> >
> > shutup.gif
> 
> ...


 I was only doing what was requested


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

i know thanks


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

i kno the feeling after me and my gurl were together for a year and a half she broke up with me and got with sum loser haha so i did like all prideful men do i called her and cussed her out said i never luved her and all this otha bullshit haha then i met the guy i guess he was scared of me or sumfin and started calling my gurl more and more talking to her and boom we got back together and its been 3 years and 9 months now. and im 20 as well.. so either punk her out or punk the guy out .. ur in mass man there are plenty of gurlz i kno u dont want to pick up gurlz n all yet but take a trip to boston in ur cahhh and get some gurlz.. ive known quite a few hotties from boston.. but yeah man if u cant eat DRINK haha drink like there is no tomorrow.. then in drunken rage call her up and u know give her the spill but yeah if u still care for her do wut u gotta do.. i kno ur not a fighter but 3 yrs down the toilet... come on...rent the rocky and rambo series and go whoop sum as


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

first off...I am sorry that your girl broke your heart and left you alone with not really anyone to turn to. I too have experienced the exact same thing & I would be willing to bet that everyone here has or will, eventually.

the things that people are saying to you now about going out and living your life is not actually going to help you...they will help the healing process, but the only thing that is going to fix ya up is....*TIME* and *ONLY TIME*. it's a shitty thing, but honestly that's the best thing I can tell you. what you should do to get through it is at the minimum...just hang in there. with each day that passes you will think about her a little less. like at first you probably not have an apetite, lose sleep, get emotional over stuff you didnt before the break-up & maybe cry a lot (which is okay to do). then a week or so goes by and you think about her a little less...another week goes by and u find yourself thinking about her a little more less. until the day comes that you dont think about her at all and then u realize that u didnt think about her the day before. get what im saying?? it may take a month, it may take 2 months. it's just a process that you have to go through, but getting out and doing things to help get your mind off her will help you get over her faster...







trust me, man.

when me and my gf broke up I was devastated. it took me awhile to get through it, but I did make it. probably the hardest thing I have ever had to go through in my life, but I'm still standing. it made me stronger & it too will make u stronger :nod:

now that u realize that girlfriends can go just as easily as they came...no matter what you think is going to happen or where you want the relationship to go then you need to learn something from all this. which is...dont blow off your friends for a girl. girls come and go, but your friends will be there for you through everything...granted that you make an attempt to keep in touch with them. even if it's only one friend. In my opinion...I would rather have 1 good friend than 5 somewhat friends. so atleast learn that from this experience









just hang in there and give it time, man!! you'll be fine...trust me :nod:

remember this quote and live by it...there's more truth to it than u really know



> bros before hoes


Jewelz, knows









one last thing...dont trust girls further than you can throw 'em. lol

stay up


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

thanks jessed


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

i'd seriously do anything to get her back but i dont know what i would do if she fucked that kic exp. being a few days and all. id prob lose my mind. not like thats allready happend ha but seriosuly i would do anything, not to sound desperate but she does mean a whole lot to me still


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

ozhp said:


> i'd seriously do anything to get her back but i dont know what i would do if she fucked that kic exp. being a few days and all. id prob lose my mind. not like thats allready happend ha but seriosuly i would do anything, not to sound desperate but she does mean a whole lot to me still


 Wow she sounds Very special ....

Got any pics ?


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

i still say u confront the guy and make sum kinda effort to get her back but if u feel as strongly for this gurl as u seem u do then u gotta make a good effort to get her back and not sit around moaping. seriously cause if you do then ur gonna live in waht if i did that or mayb if i wouldve...... and that sh*t sucks so if u get shot down again ehh at least u kno it wasnt meant to be but if she is doing this for attention and u dont give it a shot then eh u shot urself in the foot.. thats my 2 cents.. im not about living in regret guess that comes from my philosophy class but yeah thats my advice...


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Go out with some friends and try to find a new gal!


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

if u read the post ud soon find out ive lost all friends. so id have to make some first and im not all the sociable at the moment


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Dude, that's enough. You need to stop feeling sorry for yourself


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

All women are whores except our moms.

That's why I don't get involved with girls, just hook up with them. Otherwise you're bound to get hurt.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> That's why I don't get involved with girls, just hook up with them. Otherwise you're bound to get hurt.


 Good Job CK


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> 95% of women are sluts.....most of them THINK they are part of that elite 5% that are not sluts. All most of them want at this age is the cack, and different ones at that. Times have turned, before it was the man who accounted for most of the cheating and heart break, now, I am a firm beleiver that the times have changed that.


I agree a lot of women are turning into c*ck-fiend however, I dont agree that the times have turned. A lot of the guys out here are always cheating on their girlfriend trying to be a player. I just think the numbers are beginning to equal out.

Oh yeah and Im in that 5%:rasp:


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

ozhp said:


> if u read the post ud soon find out ive lost all friends. so id have to make some first and im not all the sociable at the moment


 Find people in your area with common interests. Like fish for example. Just don't go moping around them or they won't like you.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> > 95% of women are sluts.....most of them THINK they are part of that elite 5% that are not sluts. All most of them want at this age is the cack, and different ones at that. Times have turned, before it was the man who accounted for most of the cheating and heart break, now, I am a firm beleiver that the times have changed that.
> ...


It's "feen", Karen.









And you're not a mom :laugh:


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

crazyklown89 said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > 94NDTA said:
> ...


 No, it's "fiend"


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> crazyklown89 said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


 no...it's gobler.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Thank you my spell checkers. The error has been corrected









No, Im not a mom, but Im also not a slut!


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > crazyklown89 said:
> ...


 two Bs

gobbler


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> crazyklown89 said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


 ...

Feen, as in constantly over doing/wanting something.

Used in a sentence

"Yo son, stop feenin for that weed."


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > 94NDTA said:
> ...


 No its fiend







Jewelz had it









I had the word right in my head just not the spelling


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Thank you my spell checkers. The error has been corrected
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Meh, in my personal experience, I know more women who are "players" than men.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

I nominate Jewelz for Pfury's Spelling Bee Champ


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

crazyklown89 said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > crazyklown89 said:
> ...


 yes, that'd be "fiend"

http://dictionary.reference.com/search?q=fiend

Informal. One who is addicted to something: a dope fiend.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > crazyklown89 said:
> ...


 No, it's fiend.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you my spell checkers. The error has been corrected
> ...


 Men constantly want to get laid. Ladies don't and all they need to do is ask and they'll have 8 guys on them.

Unless the girl is ugly.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> crazyklown89 said:
> 
> 
> > Jewelz said:
> ...










That's a noun. Not a verb.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > crazyklown89 said:
> ...


 Dude, FEEN isn't even a WORD!


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> crazyklown89 said:
> 
> 
> > Jewelz said:
> ...


 I know.

It's slang









Guess all these quotes and arguing was pretty pointless.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Lets hit reality for a moment. DO YOUR REALLY WANT A GIRL BACK AFTER WHAT SHE HAS DONE? She left you without giving any vaild reason to right? She then hooked up with a different guy shortly after breaking it up with you. Obviously this is a sign that she is not really reading to committe to anyone. At the age of 20 you are still young. People at age 20 still needs to mature up a bit more.

Im thankful for my GF that i have and we have been running 2.5years. We are very committed though we still have are ups and downs. However nethier of our lives are settled meaning change will occure. Which also translated into more fighting and disagreement. Which then can lead to bad things which i dont want to happen. But its all in the risk you have to take which im willing to.

PS: fighting over a GF is one of the ghayest things you can do. You dont even know how many times i've seen that happen. People get sent to the hospital and what not for what freaking girls what might just leave your ass again. ONly females i would fight for are my wife/going to be wife, and family members.

Think with your head, not with your depression/rage/dick.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

crazyklown89 said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > crazyklown89 said:
> ...


 Right, what ms. Natt said was a noun

c*ck-fiend


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> crazyklown89 said:
> 
> 
> > Jewelz said:
> ...


 Either way....

Ms. Natt

is a c*ck-fiend.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> Either way....
> 
> Ms. Natt
> 
> ...












Oh yeah good point Jewelz.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > crazyklown89 said:
> ...


 weeeell you know that's really beside the point


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > crazyklown89 said:
> ...


 Did we really need to establish that? I thought it was obvious enough.









Just kidding...


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)




----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> > Either way....
> ...


 Good point who?


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> > Either way....
> ...



















Karen, you still owe me a pic.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> crazyklown89 said:
> 
> 
> > 94NDTA said:
> ...


 Jewelz


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> crazyklown89 said:
> 
> 
> > 94NDTA said:
> ...


 Jewelz, and I suppose you too.

Bastard.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

DAMN STRAIGHT!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > 94NDTA said:
> ...


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> crazyklown89 said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...










Karen, how could you do that to me??


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Filo said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > crazyklown89 said:
> ...


 Whatd I do?!?


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Filo said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


 Not give Kevin a pic.


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

i too feel your pain i split from my girl of 5 years 7 weeks ago you have to get over her before looking for another girl its really hard i know were your at im in the same boat but you will get through it good luck mate









also check out this forum it really has helped me reading all the posts

soyouvebeendumped.com


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

ozhp said:


> so my girlfriend of 3 years leaves me. that was hard to adjust to but i managed but only like a few days after she starts talking to the same guy who liked her befor we went out and the only guy befor i was involved with her that i would love to kick this sh*t out of, she knew this and i dont get why she is doing this sh*t to me. i feel like sh*t and i thought i had it all but lost everything. f*cking sucks so bad


 the cure, my emo friend, is to go out and quit feeling sorry for yourself. she left you, she's f*cking some other dude, and she obviously doesn't care. so why are you still sitting there and crying? you're a f*cking guy. stop whining, take your dick out of your hands and go find another broad.


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

hyphen said:


> ozhp said:
> 
> 
> > so my girlfriend of 3 years leaves me. that was hard to adjust to but i managed but only like a few days after she starts talking to the same guy who liked her befor we went out and the only guy befor i was involved with her that i would love to kick this sh*t out of, she knew this and i dont get why she is doing this sh*t to me. i feel like sh*t and i thought i had it all but lost everything. f*cking sucks so bad
> ...


 Great way to talk to the man, dumbass. Lay off a little.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> hyphen said:
> 
> 
> > ozhp said:
> ...


 oh, and what, giving him a tissue is any better? i've been in his shoes and i WISH someone had put it to me the way it is. go get your pink hankerchief and wipe his snot or something, puss.


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

hyphen said:


> Enriqo_Suavez said:
> 
> 
> > hyphen said:
> ...


 There's a difference between commiserating and being supportive. You are just blatantly being a dick.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> hyphen said:
> 
> 
> > Enriqo_Suavez said:
> ...


 there's a difference between being a "dick" and telling it like it is. did i say something that wasn't true? what am i supposed to say, "oh, don't worry! your girlfriend doesn't really mean to f*ck around with other people to f*ck with your emotions"? the broads a bitch and if no one here is going to tell him the truth, then i will. spare me the you're-being-an-asshole spiel. i've heard a billion times. i told him the truth. if i said something that isn't true, please do point it out for me.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

hyphen said:


> Enriqo_Suavez said:
> 
> 
> > hyphen said:
> ...


 tru.dat


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

hyphen said:


> ozhp said:
> 
> 
> > so my girlfriend of 3 years leaves me. that was hard to adjust to but i managed but only like a few days after she starts talking to the same guy who liked her befor we went out and the only guy befor i was involved with her that i would love to kick this sh*t out of, she knew this and i dont get why she is doing this sh*t to me. i feel like sh*t and i thought i had it all but lost everything. f*cking sucks so bad
> ...










Thats some funny sh*t!!

I know, I know...this is a serious matter


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

I dont think this girl is worth the amount of stress you're going through. She obviously doesnt care for you if she's out banging some dude shortly after your break up. Just move on man, you'll find someone better.

And on a side note, I cant help wondering how many peeps on here are dying to beat down hyphen :laugh: paypal me 20 bux and i'll give him a sweet lu sucker punch under your name the next time I see him.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Kain said:


> I dont think this girl is worth the amount of stress you're going through. She obviously doesnt care for you if she's out banging some dude shortly after your break up. Just move on man, you'll find someone better.
> 
> And on a side note, I cant help wondering how many peeps on here are dying to beat down hyphen :laugh: paypal me 20 bux and i'll give him a sweet lu sucker punch under your name the next time I see him.


 if you do that i will kill your turtle and sabotage your bettas.


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

hyphen said:


> Kain said:
> 
> 
> > I dont think this girl is worth the amount of stress you're going through. She obviously doesnt care for you if she's out banging some dude shortly after your break up. Just move on man, you'll find someone better.
> ...


 How dare you?!







You sir are no match for my turtle nor my bettas


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Kain said:


> hyphen said:
> 
> 
> > Kain said:
> ...


 and i will have cha beat you up.


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

hyphen said:


> Kain said:
> 
> 
> > hyphen said:
> ...


 You bastard! Im warning you.....if you call Cha, i'll destroy you!


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

you dont know how luckhy you are man.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

sleep with her sister.... if she doesn't have a sister, sleep with her mom or best friend or roommates. i ended up pretty much hooking up with all of my ex's roommates and well it was fun, cause i was drunk. (she had 5 roommates, hooked up with 4 of them)


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

b_ack51 said:


> sleep with her sister.... if she doesn't have a sister, sleep with her mom or best friend or roommates. i ended up pretty much hooking up with all of my ex's roommates and well it was fun, cause i was drunk. (she had 5 roommates, hooked up with 4 of them)


 then you woke up ?


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Kain said:


> hyphen said:
> 
> 
> > Kain said:
> ...


 ?







?


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

alan said:


> b_ack51 said:
> 
> 
> > sleep with her sister.... if she doesn't have a sister, sleep with her mom or best friend or roommates. i ended up pretty much hooking up with all of my ex's roommates and well it was fun, cause i was drunk. (she had 5 roommates, hooked up with 4 of them)
> ...


 wasn't all in the same night.... had to spread them out... took about 4 months total time.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

alan said:


> b_ack51 said:
> 
> 
> > sleep with her sister.... if she doesn't have a sister, sleep with her mom or best friend or roommates. i ended up pretty much hooking up with all of my ex's roommates and well it was fun, cause i was drunk. (she had 5 roommates, hooked up with 4 of them)
> ...


----------



## Gumby (Aug 13, 2004)

I'm not sure you're still reading this topic because I haven't seen a reply in the last few pages but I'll go ahead and offer the advice I have to give.

I'm currently in collge as a Neuroscience and Behavioral Biology major, so I've taken my fair share of psych classes and talked to my fair share of professors.

My roommate last year had his girlfriend that he was with for a year leave him for some other dude. He was so down in the dumps and depressed that I got concerned about him and went and talked to my psych professor about what to do. I've also got a very good buddy from another message board that I moderate at who's GF of 6 years just broke up with him, so I've got a good idea of what you're going through. I've personally been there myself before, a GF of 3 years had to move and the relationship had to end.

Here's the advice I have to offer, from both a psychological viewpoint and personal experience viewpoint :

Right now you're going though PTSD (Post Traumatic Stress Disorder). PTSD is expereinced after any traumatic event(be it a death or a break up) as the name implies. The feelings you have right now are similar to those of someone who has just lost a close relative. Very painful, indeed.

The first week or two is going to be the hardest to deal with. It may seem to get worse as each day goes by, but eventually things will start to look better. 
Even though you don't want to eat or drink, do it! You have to have food to maintain a healthy state of mind. If you don't eat, your blood-sugar levels will drop and this will exacerbate the depression. 
Another thing that is essential is keep yourself busy! If you have a job, request extra hours. Do things to keep your mind off her, just keep busy in general. It will help the pain go away faster. I read that your friends have all gone off to college, but look on the bright side: christmas is almost here and they will be home for break! Surround yourself with friend. Go out and have a good time, do things you enjoy doing(force yourself to do them if you don't want to). Keeping busy and doing things that you find(or found) to be fun is probably one of the most key things to helping your situation out.
Regardless of what others have said, DO NOT use alcohol or marijuana because it will just prolong and/or make the depressive state worse. I hear you on the insomnia thing, I haven't slept in a good 48 hours and I haven't had anything stressful happen(just an insomniac). I know what a bitch it is to go without sleep and how miserable you feel... but regardless DON'T use alcohol or pot or any other depressant so that you can "drown" your problems to sleep. If the sleep deprivation becomes too severe, you might consider an OTC sleep aid such as Unisom, but only do that as a LAST resort(there is an addiction potential with all sleep aids). 
Lastly, talk your feelings out. Just tell someone how you feel. If you don't have friends or parents to talk to, tell us man. Just getting things off your chest will make you feel better. Believe it or not, as long as we're here to listen, it'll make you feel *a lot* better.

So in short: eat, keep busy, seek friends, no drugs, and vent your frustrations!

If you feel like you've benefit from going to a psychologist(and you might), by all means seek one out. Just because you go to a psychologist doesn't mean you're messed up in the head, it's just like any other doctor. 
Note that I said psychologist and not psychiatrist... There really aren't any "happy pills" that' you'd benefit from for this situation.

As long as you follow that plan, you should be back to your usual old self within a month. Hey, by then you might have even found another girl to start going after









If you just want to talk, feel free to IM me.

Hope I helped a little,
-Gumby


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

hyphen said:


> ozhp said:
> 
> 
> > so my girlfriend of 3 years leaves me. that was hard to adjust to but i managed but only like a few days after she starts talking to the same guy who liked her befor we went out and the only guy befor i was involved with her that i would love to kick this sh*t out of, she knew this and i dont get why she is doing this sh*t to me. i feel like sh*t and i thought i had it all but lost everything. f*cking sucks so bad
> ...


Thanks for the reminder - I almost forgot what an asshole you really are...








If you unable to take the guy's state of mind and situation into consideration, please just stfu: what kind of help is your BS anyways :rock:


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Been there before, and I know exactly the feeling sorry for yourself state you're in right now because I let myself dwell there for a long time. My girlfriend of 5 years who I let my life revolve around basically fucked everyone in a ten mile radius (thinking about it still makes me want to soak my dick in bleach, nasty whore) and left me with... well nothing. I'd devoted almost all my time to her, and found I didn't really have much else going in my life when she was gone. It's a shitty place, but believe me dude, it's not all that bad. You were a single entity before you started dating her, and you probably got along just fine. You're a single person again and there's alot of adjustments to make, but truth be told you're going to be just as fine as you were before. The important thing, is to find something else for your time now, so that you aren't sitting around thinking "if she were still here, I'd be with her right now". Start working out, read some books, think about life, spend time with your family, MAKE NEW FRIENDS, do whatever dude, but do SOMETHING. Because you don't have her anymore, she's gone and now you have a void to fill in your life. Soon enough you're going to realize you aren't so upset because "she" is gone, but because a critical component of your life has been removed. So replace her dude, find something else to occupy your time, and find someone else who will listen to you, eventually you'll feel a great sense of accomplishment at once again being able to make yourself happy without needing someone else to fullfill you.

Trust me dude, it gets better, and being single aint all that bad. I was single for fully two years after getting off the town bicycle for the last time and I was happier in those two years than I ever was with her. Learn to make yourself happy on your own terms again, you'll be that much more mature to be happy in your next relationship, and you'll be a better person for it.

For now, go find someone to get shitfaced with. A good bender is hugely cathartic and more importantly, having someone there for you just to go get drunk with will make you feel alot better. You'll realize there are other important people in your life, and if that means having to organize a short road trip out to your friends at school to do so, then go f*cking do it man. The only thing that's not going to help is sitting around reflecting on how lousy you feel.

And 94NDTA don't go talking that bullshit man. That's f*cking ignorant and it's obviously not a fair opinion of women to say 95% of them are sluts. It's 98% at the bare minimum dude


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

> And 94NDTA don't go talking that bullshit man. That's f*cking ignorant and it's obviously not a fair opinion of women to say 95% of them are sluts. It's 98% at the bare minimum dude


Hahaha


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> > And 94NDTA don't go talking that bullshit man. That's f*cking ignorant and it's obviously not a fair opinion of women to say 95% of them are sluts. It's 98% at the bare minimum dude
> 
> 
> Hahaha


 LMAO!!


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

Gumby said:


> I'm not sure you're still reading this topic because I haven't seen a reply in the last few pages but I'll go ahead and offer the advice I have to give.
> 
> I'm currently in collge as a Neuroscience and Behavioral Biology major, so I've taken my fair share of psych classes and talked to my fair share of professors.
> 
> ...


----------

